# Anyone used Alpharooms to book hotels



## hoopman (21 Feb 2009)

Well that time of year again. We is going to florida this summer and have been looking to book a hotel on the internet.
The best prices for Orlando seem to be coming from Alpharooms, But after googling them I am not too sure.
Any AAM's dealt with them before, or have any other sites that might be better. (not neccessarly price, although that is important, but more on reliability, ie the hotel we book is the hotel we stay in)


----------



## Concert (21 Feb 2009)

We use Alpha Rooms all the time and travel a lot, all over the world.  I have compared their prices with a lot of the competitors and find they are by far the cheapest.  They are very flexible and reliable if you want to make any changes.  We have got some brilliant bargains over the years and would highly recommend them.


----------



## MB05 (22 Feb 2009)

I have used them too and never had any problems.


----------



## WaterWater (22 Feb 2009)

They are having a sale on at the moment. I was about to book a hotel at €207 this week and when we checked back in yesterday the price had dropped to €194.  When I contacted the hotel direct they wanted €243. This is a huge saving.
My only fear is that I will get the room overlooking the air conditioning unit, attached to the lift shaft with the shower unit that doesn't work properly. Whereas if I book direct with the hotel I will get the room overlooking the sea etc.
It is difficult to know.


----------



## Concert (22 Feb 2009)

From experience with Alpha Rooms we always get a good quality room, have made huge savings on brochure prices, especially for Summer hols, over the years.  They are excellent.


----------



## hoopman (22 Feb 2009)

Cheers for the replys folks.
Nice to get positive feedback on them.
The hotel I am hoping to stay in is over €150 cheaper than their nearest competitor.
I was Just afraid that at that price there might be a problem. But I think I'l give it a go.
Thanks again


----------



## cappamj (22 Feb 2009)

Hi, I normally use Booking .com but could not get the accommodation I wanted in the Canaries this time so used alpharooms...I can not fault either of them.The only difference I noticed is..with Booking.com they do not take your money from credit card till you arrive..with alparooms it is taken when you book


----------



## W200 (22 Feb 2009)

Have used Alparooms and always found them excellent .However if you are in doubt about the hotel check out the comments on "Tripadvisor"


----------



## macnas (22 Feb 2009)

www.1800hotels.com is also good. 

It is not on www.hotelscomparison.com


----------



## ollaetta (24 Feb 2009)

W200 said:


> Have used Alparooms and always found them excellent .However if you are in doubt about the hotel check out the comments on "Tripadvisor"


 

I too have used Alpharooms and found them fine but checking any hotel on TA is a must.     There is always the odd cranky review but by and large the comments and ratings are spot on.


----------



## thedaras (24 Feb 2009)

HI, I have booked hotels with  and found them to be the cheapest.excellent service too.


----------



## sunrock (5 Oct 2009)

I am about to use alpharooms for the first time.Two questions.
Do the credit card fee they charge change depending on what type of card used and if so what is the best one.
Secondly because I am moving around a bit I want to book 5 or 6 hotels...just a few days each mind...does this mean I have to make 5 or 6 separate bookings incurring a credit card charge on each one ?


----------



## spursman (6 Oct 2009)

what credit card charge?

used them lots of times, no problems


----------



## sunrock (6 Oct 2009)

I`ve booked one hotel and alpha added 3e something onto the price for the hotel. No problem with the booking....just wondering is it possible to avoid the 3e charge.... its called payment card charge....especially as I am making 6 bookings.


----------



## JJ1982 (7 Oct 2009)

sunrock said:


> I`ve booked one hotel and alpha added 3e something onto the price for the hotel. No problem with the booking....just wondering is it possible to avoid the 3e charge.... its called payment card charge....especially as I am making 6 bookings.



I cant see a way around this if you are booking online but I have made a booking over the phone with them and the rates are the same so maybe this way you could just incur one charge by ringing them with an itinerary rather than seperate bookings.


----------



## irishpancake (7 Oct 2009)

Just my opinion on online booking sites.

I almost always use www.travelsupermarket.com.

This UK site is a comparison site, and all the hotel booking sites are catered for, including Alpharooms and 1800hotels.

There usually are special offers, and prices will be in Sterling.

I have got a lot of good bargains booking through that site.

Give it a try, nothing to lose


----------



## sunrock (28 Oct 2009)

Got to admit alpharooms is great and their website is full of infornation...the hybrid map is something else.Also booking .com is another one.
I`m coming along...only last june I thought that teletextholidays.co.uk was great...but you still have to ring someone over the phone to make the booking and usually the price has changed and one has to make a rushed decision.
Sites like alpha should sound the deathknell for holiday home ownership or timeshare apartments etc...who needs the hassle and one has to go to the same place every year.


----------



## joer (31 Oct 2009)

I have never found anyone cheaper than Alpharooms for any dates i was looking for.


----------



## Concert (1 Nov 2009)

Above post spot on.  We alternate between Alpha Rooms and Bookings all the time.  I have compared hotels on nearly all the accommodation providers and they are by far the cheapest and most reliable.


----------



## SPUDZ (1 Nov 2009)

I am having a major diapute with them at the moment.. Will NEVER use them again due to the way I am being treated. 

Booked and paid for  2 rooms in hotel in Sharm El Skeikh for 3 nights last May. Emailed a few days before travel to confirm that everything was in order...got a lovely response to say I would have no hassles....and then it all started!

Arrived at hotel to find only one room booked...hotel full so could do nothing. Phoned the Alpha rooms no. that is provided for any problems on arrival....Spent an absolute fortune trying to get through to this no...dial 1, dial 2 etc and holding for ever. Finally got to speak to a guy after 2 hours I kid you not!

He said the problem was with the supplier and he would arrange for us to have another room that evening....Never heard from him again.Had no choice but to double up in the room.

Had to pay the hotel an extra 100euro so so we both could stay in the one room that was available.

Lost count of the no. of emails I have sent...NEVER get a responce. Many many phone calls to UK....always the same...we are investigating etc.

Finally a few weeks ago...they offered me a refund for one room for one night!! I rejected...and now they are investigating again. Got another letter yesterday saying I would only be refunded for one nite and as a jesture of goodwill they will give a 10% discount for my next booking with them!! Unlikely I will be availing of that offer!!

It is plain and simple...I paid for 2 rooms for 3 nights...I only got one room for 3 nights....what is there to investigate? Why would they offer a refund for only one night?


I am absoutely fed up with them...I have been chasing this matter since May 5th...so 6 months.
Its still ongoing...they said matter was closed and I should accept the offer....I would have to for an easy life...BUT the constant ignoring my emails...letters...phone calls...being passed from person to person...constant apologies but no action...I will not give up the fight now on pure principle.

Good Luck...I found them to be far far cheaper than other sites...now I know the reason. I will never use them again.


----------



## Odea (1 Nov 2009)

There is also the fear that you will be given the room overlooking the carpark or in the basement or beside the air conditioning unit etc. I have used them and found them good but I would not like to be treated the way Spudz is being treated.


----------



## sunrock (1 Nov 2009)

Alpha are not always the cheapest. I stayed in one hotel that was cheaper..used booking.com  and no payment card fee either.


----------



## redchariot (3 Nov 2009)

Have to say, I have used Alpharooms a number of times; never any problems with them though the post by Spudz is giving me doubts about using them again. They are good value, never any problems when I got to the hotels; though the rooms you get would not be the best located in the hotel, they would be to the standard as described in the website.


----------



## SPUDZ (8 Dec 2009)

SPUDZ said:


> I am having a major diapute with them at the moment.. Will NEVER use them again due to the way I am being treated.
> 
> Booked and paid for 2 rooms in hotel in Sharm El Skeikh for 3 nights last May. Emailed a few days before travel to confirm that everything was in order...got a lovely response to say I would have no hassles....and then it all started!
> 
> ...


 

Got another letter one month ago to say that they are soooooo sorry with the way my case has been handled and I would have a response within 2 weeks.Well 4 weeks later....nothing!!! I will continue to hound them.May 5th to Dec 8th and still not resolved!


----------

